# How to charge



## lindalouise55 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have been approached to code for a group that has someone out on maternity leave as a part time job.  They want me to give them a price for my assistance.  I have no clue how to charge for coding.  They wanted to know about an hourly rate or by report.  Does anyone do that kind of coding and if so can you give me insight on what I might want to charge or at least an idea of how to figure it out?


----------



## capricew (Apr 23, 2010)

When doing billing services industry standard varies between 6 and 8 % of monies collected.  For example, for may if you collect $22,750 for the entire month (this includes all monies collected and posted for the month including monies taken over the counter for copays, etc...) then your fee to the physician would be 6-8% of that total income collected for the month.  

How you determine percentage is based on how much work you are taking on.  If it is just one physician i would lean towards 8%, but if it is several docs then you can reduce your fee closer to 6%

good luck


----------

